# I need a shake and vape from these please.



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

I have:

Vbic
Cheesecake GC
Strawberry ripe
Van. Cust
Berry mix
Watermelon
Kiwi double
Bleuberry wild
Dulce de Leche
Vanillin 10
Sucralose
Sour



SHAPE AND VAPE PLEASE?!?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/18)

Your best bet is fruit concoction... watermelon/ strawberry?

Everything else (creams require min 2 week steep)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Your best bet is fruit concoction... watermelon/ strawberry?
> 
> Everything else (creams require min 2 week steep)




What percentage would you start off with ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> What percentage would you start off with ??


@Ettiene unfortunately can’t help, never tried those flavours

Also depends on what coils u vape on, rda or rta, pg/vg % - these variables impact on % flavours u wud use

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ettiene unfortunately can’t help, never tried those flavours
> 
> Also depends on what coils u vape on, rda or rta, pg/vg % - these variables impact on % flavours u wud use




Im running on a 24 ga 7wrap 3mm ID in a rdta @ 100watts 

Where would you stand. Percentage wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Im running on a 24 ga 7wrap 3mm ID in a rdta @ 100watts
> 
> Where would you stand. Percentage wise?


I wud suggest 3% of both (if tfa) and a touch of berry mix (1%) for a touch of darkness 

U cud also go onto e liquid recipes.com and find recipes there

Disclaimer: not my flavour type so based what I have seen previously

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (6/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> I wud suggest 3% of both (if tfa) and a touch of berry mix (1%) for a touch of darkness
> 
> U cud also go onto e liquid recipes.com and find recipes there
> 
> Disclaimer: not my flavour type so based what I have seen previously




Thank you incredible_hullk.

I will definitely have a look.

Thank you once again.

Happie vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (6/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I have:
> 
> Vbic
> Cheesecake GC
> ...


@Ettienne - I posted this recipe a very long time ago: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-30#post-306505 Now I would go WAY lower on the guava (I'm in the minority of people who love TFA Guava, but in that recipe it's just far, far too strong). Although you don't have the Guava or Marshmallow, it should work quite well with the Watermelon (the Watermelon Candy that I used and 'plain' TFA Watermelon can apparently be subbed at the same percentages) at 6 - 7 % and Kiwi Double at 4 % (no more for the latter). Although I'm not a big fan of sweeteners, I would also add 0. 5 % - 1 % (depending on your taste) Sucralose to this. Up to 0.5 % Sour might also make it pop a bit more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

@Ettiene , good luck - what @Lingogrey suggested sounds very good
Pity you dont have menthol to ice things up a bit 
Please let us know what you decide to mix and how it tastes

Sorry i cant advise you - but maybe if you take a look at the following thread you might get some further ideas as well

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (7/1/18)

Lingogrey said:


> @Ettienne - I posted this recipe a very long time ago: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-30#post-306505 Now I would go WAY lower on the guava (I'm in the minority of people who love TFA Guava, but in that recipe it's just far, far too strong). Although you don't have the Guava or Marshmallow, it should work quite well with the Watermelon (the Watermelon Candy that I used and 'plain' TFA Watermelon can apparently be subbed at the same percentages) at 6 - 7 % and Kiwi Double at 4 % (no more for the latter). Although I'm not a big fan of sweeteners, I would also add 0. 5 % - 1 % (depending on your taste) Sucralose to this. Up to 0.5 % Sour might also make it pop a bit more.




Definitely the next one on my 
"To do vaping bucket list"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (7/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> I wud suggest 3% of both (if tfa) and a touch of berry mix (1%) for a touch of darkness
> 
> U cud also go onto e liquid recipes.com and find recipes there
> 
> Disclaimer: not my flavour type so based what I have seen previously



I have ended up with:
4 strawberry ripe
4% watermelon
1% berry mix
0.8 sweetner
1.8% sour

Watermelon being the center stage with berries underneath and the subtlety of the strawberry that brings te two together in a way I did not expect. 
I mixed it last night as soon as you post it
I must add that wene it chain vape the overall flavour seems seems to die down as I go along.
Would it help if I UP the %age with 1% on each flavour to make the mix more prominent?
Make no mistake.
Me and my girl absolutely LOVE it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I have ended up with:
> 4 strawberry ripe
> 4% watermelon
> 1% berry mix
> ...


You could try upping % ....u can up strawberry by 1% , wudnt recommend upping watermelon as it gets abit chemical

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I have ended up with:
> 4 strawberry ripe
> 4% watermelon
> 1% berry mix
> ...


Try also 1 GC to bind everything together... recommend steep after that

Also note that strawberry ripe fades after 2 weeks so u normally pair with tfa strawberry to avoid this

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (7/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Try also 1 GC to bind everything together... recommend steep after that
> 
> Also note that strawberry ripe fades after 2 weeks so u normally pair with tfa strawberry to avoid this



Great stuff!!
Im gonna try that.
Thanks for your input.
I really do appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (7/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I have ended up with:
> 4 strawberry ripe
> 4% watermelon
> 1% berry mix
> ...



You can also replace the berry mix with 1-2% kiwi double.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

